# Switching Trades/Unions?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you talked to the organizer at LU3?
What makes you think they're going to "call" you? Have you had an interview? Have you taken the aptitude test? 
Once you do that, all there's left, is to wait.


----------



## GDNYC (Mar 28, 2018)

My question was "IF" I get called how would I go about changing, there is no indication of me being called just wanted to be prepared when and if it happens. Just wanted to know what the proper way to go about leaving my current union.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I would say go to local 3 hall
And talk to them first step is aptitude 
Test , then interview etc.

It mite look good that your already in a union and have construction experience .

Just curious what’s the labores wage at ? Do they have annuity , pension , vacation checks , etc


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

GDNYC said:


> My question was "IF" I get called how would I go about changing, there is no indication of me being called just wanted to be prepared when and if it happens. Just wanted to know what the proper way to go about leaving my current union.


You WONT get called if you haven't done the above.
The "proper" way to leave your present union is to stop paying dues. They'll take care of the rest.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think you would have to leave your Union.
We have some guys that work trade shows and have both a schlepper card and an inside wireman card. I have no idea how or even why but, he's like a vegan, Vapor, Cross Fit guy about it.


----------



## GDNYC (Mar 28, 2018)

Top pay is $38 and yes they have annuity and pension


----------

